
No ORMs - Statically typed PostgreSQL queries in Typescript - xiamx
http://cs.mcgill.ca/~mxia3/2016/11/18/Statically-typed-PostgreSQL-queries-and-typescript-schemats/
======
tracker1
This is very cool... I've also been enjoying using the custom template string
processors to create parameterized queries from template strings.

